
GM level in StarCraft II with multi-agent RL (AlphaStar explained) (2019) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZCI7zu_DlM
======
tosh
article from Deepmind: [https://deepmind.com/blog/article/AlphaStar-
Grandmaster-leve...](https://deepmind.com/blog/article/AlphaStar-Grandmaster-
level-in-StarCraft-II-using-multi-agent-reinforcement-learning)

Nature paper: [https://rdcu.be/bVI7G](https://rdcu.be/bVI7G) (link from
article)

slides: [https://firebasestorage.googleapis.com/v0/b/central-
splice-2...](https://firebasestorage.googleapis.com/v0/b/central-
splice-231701.appspot.com/o/event-
slides%2F2019-12-09-Gordon_AlphaStar.pdf?alt=media&token=b2679372-ac95-4fdc-96a5-eede0f3b60b9)

